# How do I upload a profile picture



## cannonballbird

How do I download a profile picture? I downloaded an album and a couple pics in to the folder but, I can not figure out how to add a profile picture. Thank you for any help anyone can give and greetings from Japan.

______________________________________________________
_*Edit:*
The question should be about uploading. The thread title corrected._


----------



## kcp

*Re: How do I download profile picture*

Hi,


Go to *user CP* (top left, under the SOTW Logo)
In the left column under "Settings & Options" click on "*Edit Avatar*"
From there, you can either enter the URL to an image on a website or upload from your computer.

The image must be 125 by 150 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller)


----------



## cannonballbird

*Re: How do I download profile picture*

Thank you(^_^)


----------



## kcp

*Re: How do I download profile picture*

You're welcome


----------



## jazzbluescat

*Re: How do I download profile picture*

Download IrfanView, then you can edit as you see fit.


----------



## Shaneygrog

*Re: How do I download profile picture*

One way I have used to downsize an image for my avatar on SOTW is to use the same image as your profile pic on facebook. (Not much use I know if you don't use facebook). Once you have put your image as a profile pic on facebook they will resize it for you to suit them, automatically. Then you can save this new version to your computer and thus upload it for your avatar here.


----------



## Shaneygrog

*Re: How do I download profile picture*



cannonballbird said:


> Thank you(^_^)


Are you a bit young to be playing the sax?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

*Re: How do I download profile picture*



CityBoy said:


> I am new on the forums , didnt want to open a new thread so id ask here.
> How to resize my avatar ? I read that it should be 125 by 150 pixels , but dont know how to do it in Paint ? Could anyone help me ?
> Stellenmarkt


There are free services on the net, for example http://www.shrinkpictures.com/


----------



## Soupy

There are two different personalized picture options.........one is the "Avatar," and one is the "Profile Picture." I have been able to set my personal "Avatar," but I am LOST when it comes to finding the setting location for the "Profile Picture." They are not one in the same.

I had set both previously, but have since forgotten how to access the Editing option for the "Profile Picture." Please advise.


----------



## Soupy

There are two different personalized picture options.........one is the "Avatar," and one is the "Profile Picture." I have been able to set my personal "Avatar," but I am LOST when it comes to finding the setting location for the "Profile Picture." They are not one in the same.

I had set both previously, but have since forgotten how to access the Editing option for the "Profile Picture." Please advise.


----------



## ladyraygun

Can someone tell me how to upload an avatar picture? I have read the thread but think it might be out of date as I can't see "user CP (top left, under the SOTW Logo)". Thanks


----------



## bobsax

ladyraygun said:


> Can someone tell me how to upload an avatar picture? I have read the thread but think it might be out of date as I can't see "user CP (top left, under the SOTW Logo)". Thanks


Same thoughts here.


----------



## bobsax

ladyraygun said:


> Can someone tell me how to upload an avatar picture? I have read the thread but think it might be out of date as I can't see "user CP (top left, under the SOTW Logo)". Thanks


Same thoughts here.


----------

